# Copam CP-2500



## HJR

Copam CP-2500. Has anyone used this vinyl cutter?


----------



## uscutter

I am the owner of USCutter (the distributor of Copam products in the US).

Check out the review: 333Signforums Product review



HJR said:


> Copam CP-2500. Has anyone used this vinyl cutter?


----------



## MYDAMIT

hI USCUTTER,
ii Just wanna know what is the different between the US cutter and the copam.I want to buy a cutter and choosing the UScutter and Copcam. Can i used the UScutter to cut a opaque paper like the demo of imprintables. Do i have a dsicount...lol


----------



## uscutter

Copam is much higher quality and much more reliable. The Refines are made to hit a certain low price point. We actually make less money on the Copams, but prefer to sell them due to their quality. They really do beat all other sub-$1500 cutters out there. You can certainly cut out opaque paper. If you don't have a backing, it is best to use a backing material, otherwise, you will cut into the cutting strip (not a big deal). With the Refine, there is a separate cutting strip for cutting all the way through (one of its few advantages).



MYDAMIT said:


> hI USCUTTER,
> ii Just wanna know what is the different between the US cutter and the copam.I want to buy a cutter and choosing the UScutter and Copcam. Can i used the UScutter to cut a opaque paper like the demo of imprintables. Do i have a dsicount...lol


----------



## fliper56789

You say, ("You can certainly cut out opaque paper"). Does this mean it will do print and cut work? if so, how? please explain, 
Phil


----------



## Rodney

fliper56789 said:


> You say, ("You can certainly cut out opaque paper"). Does this mean it will do print and cut work? if so, how? please explain,
> Phil


Here's an example video of a cutter cutting opaque transfer paper (the paper was printed on an inkjet printer and then ran through the cutter): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t10209.html


----------



## fliper56789

Thank you for the reply Rodney
I know the Roland will do this, the Copam CP 2500 I'm not so sure about, as my understanding is that it does not have an ARMS sensor, so that would leave it needing the option in the software to manually read at least 3 registration points. What i was looking for in an answer, was for (uscutter) to explain in more detail, if in fact his Copam CP-2500 cutter and the software he sells with it, will in fact do print & cut, his reply to (MYDAMIT)
seems a bit vague to me. My understanding is that this new Copam cutter is good, and if it will in fact do print & cut, not just cut opaque paper, as any brand cutter will do, 
Please uscutter let us know and explain how.
Best, Phil


----------



## mystysue

It doesnt print.. it just cuts..


----------



## MYDAMIT

Maybe If Uscutter Can Show Or Make Some Demo Using Cp-2500 Cutting An Opaque Paper,this Is Very Helpful To The T-shirt Forum Member And Also To Uscutter Business.


----------



## shritman

Yes I would also like a more direct answer from US Cutter about the contour cutting and reg. mark aspect of the Copam cp - 2500. In regards to how it compares to the roland gx-24. Especially cutting out inkjet transfers for white and opaque paper. Thank you.


----------



## fliper56789

OK, where did Mr, uscutter go?


----------



## theflowerboxx

Try uscutter.com


----------



## plan b

I talked to the guy at UScutter the 2500 does not have a optical eye to read printed registration marks.

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## surprisehobby

*Copam series cutters have the following benefits: *


Heavy duty, steel components (instead of plastic) - you will see that these are the most solid machines available (from any manufacturer)
Fine grit roller - does not mar material like most other roller mechanisms
*Optical eyes to automatically measure material size and set origin*
16 bit DSP with 64Mb buffer memory
Guaranteed 10 meter tracking precision
Faster (800mm/sec) and more pressure (500 grams)
Unique large diameter media holder have less friction and works great with all materials
Now with an unparalleled 2-Year Warranty!
source: _http://www.uscutterdirect.com/Copam-CP-2500-24-Vinyl-Cutter--Professional-model-w-2-year-Warranty_p_5-28.html

_Im just waiting for first week of February to buy heat press and vinyl cutter. Seems like choosing a vinyl cutter is more critical than anything else in this printing business. Heres what i plan to do on my business: sublim/ink transfer on shirt. iv been reading though a lot in this forum and it helps me feed my knowledge base a lot! Wonder when will i become black-belter like you guys. ;p Anyway like i said, i was reviewing and choosing between roland and graphtec. until COPAM came along. Im in love with Roland but its way too pricey for me. Had to make its specs my benchmark though in choosing an alternative and for me, COPAM is the closest..i dont know. ;p Im from Manila, Philippines and im sourcing out cause cutters are here are almost as expensive as cars! so basically all i wanted is a little of ur opinion, if its not too much, on whats the best vinyl cutter to buy aside from Roland (my frustration for now i know) for my kind of shirt transfer business. THX!_
_


----------



## Chani

They do have a plotter that will contour cut, but it's not an automatic process, from what I read, and it's not the Copam 2500. There's a thread here about their new plotter here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t31325.html

If you dont' need to contour cut transfers, I know that quite a few people here have the Copam 2500 and really like it.


----------



## cmyk

i own a copam cp 2500.
it does'n print, it doesn't contour cut.
it automaticly detects the dimensions of the sheet/roll, and it is a very very good machine.
very solid, with 500 grams of cutting force.


----------



## ryanfido

hi,

trying to find a contour cutting plotter, doesnt have to be commercial quality.. what should i get?


----------



## Chani

There's a new one from USCutter called the LaserPoint. It's a manual registration mark system, but supposedly it works.

Other than that, if you're looking for an automatic registration mark system, it depends on what size transfers you need to contour cut. If you only need to cut 8.5x11 transfers, you COULD get a Graphtec CraftROBO CC200-20. It's $299 at Specialty Graphics Supply (don't forget your 5% T-Shirt Forums discount!) If you need to cut larger transfers, then your next step would be the Graphtec CraftROBO Pro CE5000-40 plotter, and if you want to make signs, the Graphtec CE5000-60 or Roland GX-24.


----------



## ryanfido

Chani said:


> There's a new one from USCutter called the LaserPoint. It's a manual registration mark system, but supposedly it works.
> 
> Other than that, if you're looking for an automatic registration mark system, it depends on what size transfers you need to contour cut. If you only need to cut 8.5x11 transfers, you COULD get a Graphtec CraftROBO CC200-20. It's $299 at Specialty Graphics Supply (don't forget your 5% T-Shirt Forums discount!) If you need to cut larger transfers, then your next step would be the Graphtec CraftROBO Pro CE5000-40 plotter, and if you want to make signs, the Graphtec CE5000-60 or Roland GX-24.



i'm doing this only for shirts, so the cheaper the better. does this craft robo cut nicely (even for its small size?) i'm looking at the laserpoint 24", and am trying to determine if all the kinks have been worked out.. 

would like to work up to a gx-24, but certainly dont want to go overboard until i'm really goin. 

you're the best


----------



## Chani

For t-shirts only, the largest plotter you would need is the 15" CraftROBO Pro. 

I'm not sure if all the kinks have been worked out of the LaserPoint. You might want to check the USCutter forums for a clear answer to that question.

The only downfall I can think of to a manual registration mark system is time. I don't know exactly how it would work, but I would think that you'd need to line the little laser dot up to each of your registration marks seperately, and manually. That would take some time, and for me it would be frustrating, but if you don't mind that, and they have the bugs worked out, you may find it acceptable for your needs. 

The bonus to the LaserPoint is that it's a larger plotter, so if you ever did change your mind and wanted to do signs, you could. 

As for the CraftROBO CC200-20, it will cut any design that would work for a shirt, but there is a funny blade system on that plotter. But if all you're looking for is a hobby cutter that would work with 8.5x11 transfers, I'm sure it would be fine.  You sure can't beat the price!


----------



## ryanfido

Chani said:


> For t-shirts only, the largest plotter you would need is the 15" CraftROBO Pro.
> 
> I'm not sure if all the kinks have been worked out of the LaserPoint. You might want to check the USCutter forums for a clear answer to that question.
> 
> The only downfall I can think of to a manual registration mark system is time. I don't know exactly how it would work, but I would think that you'd need to line the little laser dot up to each of your registration marks seperately, and manually. That would take some time, and for me it would be frustrating, but if you don't mind that, and they have the bugs worked out, you may find it acceptable for your needs.
> 
> The bonus to the LaserPoint is that it's a larger plotter, so if you ever did change your mind and wanted to do signs, you could.
> 
> As for the CraftROBO CC200-20, it will cut any design that would work for a shirt, but there is a funny blade system on that plotter. But if all you're looking for is a hobby cutter that would work with 8.5x11 transfers, I'm sure it would be fine.  You sure can't beat the price!


it looks like the laserpoint is what im going to go with. im going to be making designs for shirts to sell, but i know quantity wise it shouldnt be a problem. i just want something that _works_. 

i guess im only concerned with buying vinyl that would work with the CraftROBO CC200-20..

(15" CraftROBO Pro is way too expensive!)


----------



## Chani

Specialty Graphics Supply sells pre-cut rolls of vinyl specifically for the CR, but you're going to pay the same price as for a 15" roll, so it's more expensive per square inch that way.

If you find that they've got the bugs worked out on the LaserPoint I'm sure you'll do just fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## CuttingEdge

I had a Laserpoint that arrived with an intermittent nonfunctioning laser. Signblazer has a lot of claimed great features and honestly I saw some things about it that I liked. However... I and others less than one month ago were experiencing fatal errors among other issues with it. The trend of the official response was to place blame on our end as such a great product copied by all others and loved by many could not possibly be the blame......(You get my drift here.) And now they're saying the new version should fix the glitches that couldn't possibly have existed before?

For now I'm designing in Corel X3 thru Cutmaster and using a blade held by an AccuBlade holder in a CC200-20. The end result is superior to the cuts I had with the Laserpoint. Some might reason I'm cutting with a toy...and that may be true, but it's working to my satisifaction.


----------



## dodank

CuttingEdge said:


> I had a Laserpoint that arrived with an intermittent nonfunctioning laser. Signblazer has a lot of claimed great features and honestly I saw some things about it that I liked. However... I and others less than one month ago were experiencing fatal errors among other issues with it. The trend of the official response was to place blame on our end as such a great product copied by all others and loved by many could not possibly be the blame......(You get my drift here.) And now they're saying the new version should fix the glitches that couldn't possibly have existed before?
> 
> For now I'm designing in Corel X3 thru Cutmaster and using a blade held by an AccuBlade holder in a CC200-20. The end result is superior to the cuts I had with the Laserpoint. Some might reason I'm cutting with a toy...and that may be true, but it's working to my satisifaction.


i have the craft robo 200 and it does cut great but i have yet to get it to cut transfer paper, part of it is on my behalf and part on the ARMS. it cuts vinyl great. i want a bigger one but cannot afford right now. if could get the ARMS to work i would be a new woman. it has worked my nerve. but i actually like the craftrobo 200


----------



## Chani

Dodank,

Did you get my PM the other night?

I'm sorry about not calling you a couple of days ago, but I sent you my phone number in a PM. I'd feel a little more comfortable if you called me when you're ready to get to work on your plotter. 

Again, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to help you with the CC200-20, but I'll do my best for you.


----------



## dodank

Chani said:


> Dodank,
> 
> Did you get my PM the other night?
> 
> I'm sorry about not calling you a couple of days ago, but I sent you my phone number in a PM. I'd feel a little more comfortable if you called me when you're ready to get to work on your plotter.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to help you with the CC200-20, but I'll do my best for you.


chani yes i did pm u and i am going to give u a call as soon as i get a break. i got hit with 3 big jobs all due on sat. so i have been humping. thanks for your continued concern. oh don't u worry i'm gonna contact u as soon as i get caught up.


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

I bought the Copam 2500 cutter about a month ago. I loved it the moment I started cutting designs on it. Then after about 20 minutes~ IT ATE 5 FEET OF VINYL for Tshirts. To this day even with chatting with Ken at US Cutters I still have not fixed this problem. I was told to try another laptop one without Vista... so I did, same problem it ate some more vinyl. Then tried different cables (Serial) that did not fix the problem, bought another USB cable...... same thing then tried another laptop....... WOW finally got it to cut 9 (11X11) then BOOM wacko again. Its so ramdom.. like a 2 year old kid. One moment its fine the next disaster!!!! OK so I was told to buy a desktop. Umm why should I? I have 4 laptops and do not have space for a desktop!!!! OK so now lets replace the motherboard they say... OH and BTW do not purchased from EBAY... you are not allowed to return the item and you get only 1 year warranty I was told because it was discounted.... HMM Cost me $717.00 Is that discounted??? BEWARE....BE SCARED of small print I guess. I will let you know how the mother board thing goes.  No wonder the world is in trouble.... Nothing is what it seems anymore!


----------



## cmyk

i am sorry to hear that...
i have my copam cp 2500 for over a year now and it works very well.
it has it's issues (not beeing able to track vinyl rolls longer than 2.5 meters), but it's a very good machine for the money, i supose.
my other choices were a Rabbit Cutter (cheaper) and i am glad i didn't chose that, or a 3.000 + euro machine.
i think you were just unlucky and i also believe the vendor should replace the cutter for you.
it seems you did everything they told you without any succes.


----------



## theflowerboxx

LUVnLIFrU said:


> I bought the Copam 2500 cutter about a month ago. I loved it the moment I started cutting designs on it. Then after about 20 minutes~ IT ATE 5 FEET OF VINYL for Tshirts. To this day even with chatting with Ken at US Cutters I still have not fixed this problem. I was told to try another laptop one without Vista... so I did, same problem it ate some more vinyl. Then tried different cables (Serial) that did not fix the problem, bought another USB cable...... same thing then tried another laptop....... WOW finally got it to cut 9 (11X11) then BOOM wacko again. Its so ramdom.. like a 2 year old kid. One moment its fine the next disaster!!!! OK so I was told to buy a desktop. Umm why should I? I have 4 laptops and do not have space for a desktop!!!! OK so now lets replace the motherboard they say... OH and BTW do not purchased from EBAY... you are not allowed to return the item and you get only 1 year warranty I was told because it was discounted.... HMM Cost me $717.00 Is that discounted??? BEWARE....BE SCARED of small print I guess. I will let you know how the mother board thing goes.  No wonder the world is in trouble.... Nothing is what it seems anymore!


Exactly how is this small print?


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

theflowerboxx said:


> Exactly how is this small print?


LMAO exactually!!


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

cmyk said:


> i am sorry to hear that...
> i have my copam cp 2500 for over a year now and it works very well.
> it has it's issues (not beeing able to track vinyl rolls longer than 2.5 meters), but it's a very good machine for the money, i supose.
> my other choices were a Rabbit Cutter (cheaper) and i am glad i didn't chose that, or a 3.000 + euro machine.
> i think you were just unlucky and i also believe the vendor should replace the cutter for you.
> it seems you did everything they told you without any succes.


Yes hon I have done everything imaginable but this today..... guess what I did after writing that note on here...... I removed the cover over the motherboard and the darn thing has cut right all day LOL WEIRD but I can leave it that way LOL But I will not get my hopes up. I just hope I figure out how many of these screws need removing to change the motherboard... CUZ there are a Whole BUNCH geez

I too love my machine do not get me wrong.... I love it when it works. It has to be the motherboard thats got a birth defect heheee wish me luck. And thanks to (MR. David) for telling me to open my mouth on here and stop being quite about the problems I am having with the machine.  your right the forum has good ideas!!


----------



## Rodney

LUVnLIFrU said:


> LMAO exactually!!





> _BEWARE....BE SCARED of small print I guess. I will let you know how the mother board thing goes.  No wonder the world is in trouble.... Nothing is what it seems anymore!_


I think he was saying that the terms and conditions of sale _don't_ seem to be in fine print. They are pretty clear on their auction in full size text and in bold.

From what I've heard, US Cutter seems to be pretty good with the support they offer. Have you posted in their forums at USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

Maybe its my puter that had the small print huh? No matter.... Its just another thing in life to learn that if it looks like a deal it probably isn't.

Ken is offering to help its just this has been going on for a month. And when I am being told to get a desktop when I know others use laptops it got me upset. 4 laptops and not one worked HELLLLLLLO something is not right with that. And I am getting tired of wasting my time and money. But hey........ QUITCHER*****EN & PRAY! <doing that


----------



## kenimes

So, it is cutting fine with the cover removed?


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

KEN.. It worked fine for 8 hours yesterday none stop!!! I did not even have to reboot laptop or cutter. GEEEEEEEEEEZ LOL.. I have not turned it on yet today. We had TRUCKING MEETINGS all day for the company. Let you know something later


----------



## kenimes

Ok, keep us posted.


----------



## 328i

I'm thinking about buying a Copam CP-2500.
Would you guys say that overall this is a good purchase? This will be my first plotter and I have been trying to do as much research as possible. Didnt think it was going to be so hard to find a good plotter.

Right now I'm not exactly sure of what I am going to be cutting. I think decals, maybe signs and logos. Still testing the waters.

I had a question about contour cutting. From my understanding, the Copam CP-2500 does not do contour cutting? and if not, what does this limit you from doing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ino

As far as I know the only thing it would limit you is cutting the outline of your printed transfers. Apart from that nothing less.


----------



## 328i

would it be possible to draw a line around the printed graphic to implement a contour?

Sorry if that is a stupid question.. I'm just not too familiar with these plottors yet. Especially because I don't own one yet.


----------



## cmyk

the problem is the plotter won't be able to recognise that contour.
the machines that have this feature have an "optic eye", a device than can read some crop marks printed on the paper.
so, the paper is not printed with the contour line around the image, just with some crop marks at the cornes of the sheet, and the optic eye reads those and understands where they are located relative to the design that needs to be contour cut.

about copam - you may look at the Refine, also, but what i like at my copam is that it can automaticaly read the dimensions of the vinyl (sometimes you will be using scraps) so i cad know for sure if i can use that piece for a specific job.

so, i have no regrets with it.


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

OK so my COPAM 2500's motherboard hate being in the dark! I took the cover off it and woo hoo its been working right ever since! 

AND no wires were smashed or bent under it before removing the cover >>LOL i checked that out!! SO we will leave it out in the open. 

Just hope its tolerable of dust! hmmm Any suggestions Ken>?


----------



## kenimes

LUVnLIFrU said:


> OK so my COPAM 2500's motherboard hate being in the dark! I took the cover off it and woo hoo its been working right ever since!
> 
> AND no wires were smashed or bent under it before removing the cover >>LOL i checked that out!! SO we will leave it out in the open.
> 
> Just hope its tolerable of dust! hmmm Any suggestions Ken>?


 
This is a first for me, so I am not certain because it is so odd. Removing the cover allows it to cut fine......I am at a loss.


----------



## 328i

I'm no expert, but it almsot sounds like an overheating issue to me..


..ok, so i just bought my Copam2500, i'm very excited to use it!  (once i figure out how to make it print of coarse)
I have a trial version of SignBlazer, anybody have any suggestions on good software aside from SignBlazer that is compatible with the Copam


----------



## ino

328i said:


> I'm no expert, but it almsot sounds like an overheating issue to me..
> 
> 
> ..ok, so i just bought my Copam2500, i'm very excited to use it!  (once i figure out how to make it print of coarse)
> I have a trial version of SignBlazer, anybody have any suggestions on good software aside from SignBlazer that is compatible with the Copam


Did I read print?


----------



## 328i

Opps.. I mean cut!


----------



## 328i

Ok.. now im getting desprate. I have not been able to cut anything more than just a test cut from the option on the display. I have tried using SignBlazer and SignCutx2... Is there a special setting that I must configure before it will cut anything? I'm lost and I feel like I have tried everything.

Im trying to use the serial to usb
Im on a WindowsXP Pro machine after switching from my Vista machine because I was thinking (hoping) that vista was the problem..

If somebody could explain what i might be missing, that would be great
Thanks!


----------



## cmyk

i really don't know how to help you, sorry...i know i don't use the USB connection either.
i don't remember how i managed to make it work..it's been more tan a year 
but once you get it running, it wil be a workhorse.


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

kenimes said:


> This is a first for me, so I am not certain because it is so odd. Removing the cover allows it to cut fine......I am at a loss.


 WEll pooey. I came back from vacation to turn on that darn copam and again....... IT ATE THROUGH A YARD OF THERMOFLEX!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try to change the motherboard tomorrow!


----------



## 328i

cmyk said:


> i really don't know how to help you, sorry...i know i don't use the USB connection either.
> i don't remember how i managed to make it work..it's been more tan a year
> but once you get it running, it wil be a workhorse.


 
I am using a serial to usb. 
how are you connecting it? I'm not limited to connecting through usb... I just want to see something cut.


----------



## cmyk

i installed the Cuuter plotter as a printer using the serial port.
i cut directly from corel draw.


----------



## 328i

cmyk said:


> i installed the Cuuter plotter as a printer using the serial port.
> i cut directly from corel draw.


Hmm.. I wonder if that will work for me. I am going to try that as soon as I get home, Thanks for the advice! Hope this works....

Quick question, are you using Corel Draw x4? 
I got it hoping that this would simplify my problem.. no luck :/


----------



## stuffnthingz

one possibility is the grounding. I had my LP 24 for many months and it started to lose the cut information partially through its cut. I used the forums on UScutter.com to find possible solutions. Of the two solutions I tried the easiest for me to implement (grounding the unit - COMPLETELY) and voila problem solved. If you aren't using the uscutter.com forums you are missing out. Ken is also very helpful! BTW I use a laptop with Vista, USB port, it works like a champ! Well ok, I think my optical eye is out, but thats another story...


----------



## 328i

Thanks.. I will also try that if the other solution does not work.


----------



## 328i

cmyk said:


> i installed the Cuuter plotter as a printer using the serial port.
> i cut directly from corel draw.


Sorry cmyk, this may sound very amature of me but may I ask, how do I install my Copam as a printer?

I go to:
add printers=>then I try to add a printer... but it asks what the printer name is.. thats where I get stuck. It doesn't recognize the serial as a plug in play.


----------



## 328i

Ok, i was just wondering... is there supposed to be a cd driver/software for the Copam itself?? If so, where can i get this download?

I have a CD for my USB/Serial adapter for the Belkin serial to usb connection...which was my first attempt.

Thanks


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

328I DID you get an answer to how to set up copam as a printer? I would try anything to get mine to cut. My COPAM has the same issues still today.I am still not happy with my COPAM! But when it does cut its a champ... The money it has ate on vinyl has made me think of just burning it and buying a ROLAND!


----------



## cmyk

i use corel draw 12

if i remember corectly:

- first i installed the drivers from the cd i got with the plotter
- then i connected the cutter plotter via the serial port using the windows wizard program... it went logical
- i remember trying different ports (COM 1, COM 2 etc) before geting th things right

sorry, i can't remember more details, because i'm not very technical either


----------



## cbs1963

LUVnLIFrU said:


> 328I DID you get an answer to how to set up copam as a printer? I would try anything to get mine to cut. My COPAM has the same issues still today.I am still not happy with my COPAM! But when it does cut its a champ... The money it has ate on vinyl has made me think of just burning it and buying a ROLAND!



Hey Catherine, sorry to hear about all of the problems your having. I would strongly recommend posting your copam questions on the US Cutter forum. They have a specific section for each machine. The T-shirt Forum has dozens of users of US cutter machines. The US Cutter forum has hundreds of users of copams. There you will find many expert level operators who will give you the best answers possible. Save yourself some time and use the US Cutter forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## 328i

LUVnLIFrU said:


> 328I DID you get an answer to how to set up copam as a printer? I would try anything to get mine to cut. My COPAM has the same issues still today.I am still not happy with my COPAM! But when it does cut its a champ... The money it has ate on vinyl has made me think of just burning it and buying a ROLAND!


Sorry it took so long for me to say that I DID get my Copam to work! I have just been soo busy with work and when I get free time I've been spending it all on how to improve my skills with this awesome machine!! I have been spending a lot of time trying to implement my drawing from paper to cut from the Copam. I couldn't settle for just simple shapes and text. I have been having so much fun with this machine and I have successfully imported any drawing to work... 
...by the way, you guys are all right when you said that this Machine is a work horse!

Now to answer your question, 
1) what I did was uninstall the SignBlazer (wasnt 100% necessary) but i wanted to start from scratch.

2) I called USCutters and they remoted into my computer and reinstalled SignBlazer and changed it to the proper COM ports and boom it worked.. I did the exact same thing as I was instructed to, but the only difference is that they set the COM port which was being used with my Copam to use Hardware and matched it within SignBlazer and it worked like a charm!

I am using Windows Vista 32bit, SignBlazer and SignCut x2.. works great with both.

I believe that part of my problem was with the the serial to usb converter. I now have it connected directly through usb

Let me know if you would like to know anything else


----------



## 328i

Also, I would have to say that I agree with cbs1963... The USCutter forums are very helpful, but I just submitted a ticket and also called USCutters and left a voicemail. They were really good at returning my phone call.


----------



## cbs1963

The forums are a really great resource. I love them both and use them often. This one has a bunch of great t-shirt printers and US Cutters forum are really great with cutter advice and fixes. I have had no hands on help, learned everything I know about transfers and cutters from reading the forums. If only there had been an Algebra forum when I was in High School, oh well. Glad you like your copam, gotta make some money so I can upgrade later.


----------



## LUVnLIFrU

cmyk said:


> i use corel draw 12
> 
> if i remember corectly:
> 
> - first i installed the drivers from the cd i got with the plotter
> - then i connected the cutter plotter via the serial port using the windows wizard program... it went logical
> - i remember trying different ports (COM 1, COM 2 etc) before geting th things right
> 
> sorry, i can't remember more details, because i'm not very technical either


Hi Chet, Sorry I did not write to you earlier. Actually I did not see your reply to my Copam problems. Actually that Copam works when it wants too and I just got tired of wasting my time and money on it and put it on the back burner for now. I have had some family things going on using up my attention. Thanks for replying to my plea for help


----------



## cbs1963

No problem, hope everything works out.


----------

